# Ebay purchase - this looks interesting and I got it cheap, but...



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

...it looks like a large Calcuknit but prints out? Couldn't resist and only paid $22 because it doesn't hold a charge. Not too worried about that - my husband will fix that easily by finding and wiring in a new battery pack. 

I just don't know what the heck I purchased - LOL! I tried searching, but like the seller said, I can't seem to find one anywhere else.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

WoW! How did I miss this one? I would buy it too out of curiosity if I saw it. Maybe playing around will help.
Let us know what it does!!


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

It almost looks like it would design a pattern for you possibly.


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

tashaj said:


> It almost looks like it would design a pattern for you possibly.


That seems to be what it does. I found an online manual and apparently there is a software emulator for it as well (RKC-1000) - kinda cool.

Reading the manual, it's complex enough that I won't develop alzheimers


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have one and love it! Although mine is an earlier model than yours. Nice find!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

You can download a manual for it here: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-calcuknit-user-guide.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

I would not have been able to resist either, great find, hope you'll enjoy it


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

When you use it please don't forget to show us what you have knitted. It looks just amazing - wow you are indeed fortunate.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never seen one of those before. It isn't the same thing as in the link that RevDi has given.....it looks a far better way of designing your garment styles than using one of those.
It looks like it works in a similar way to the garment design feature in the Brother KH970 though you will get a printed pattern. Nice find at a good price.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

GrammaAnn, can you explain what you do with it?


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

That is interesting


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I have one and love it! Although mine is an earlier model than yours. Nice find!


OOOH, a good endorsement!! I'm a math girl so it looked fun, but NOT a right-brained designer type. Hopefully this will help me with my creative side! What is the printout for? Sets of instructions depending on what you changed?


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I've never seen one of those before. It isn't the same thing as in the link that RevDi has given.....it looks a far better way of designing your garment styles than using one of those.
> It looks like it works in a similar way to the garment design feature in the Brother KH970 though you will get a printed pattern. Nice find at a good price.


I'm a gadget girl! Could NOT resist. The battery issue is easy - it's a plug-in ni-cad and a replacement is only about $10. I even found a source for the ribbons, which surprised me!


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

sueandlynette said:


> When you use it please don't forget to show us what you have knitted. It looks just amazing - wow you are indeed fortunate.


Looks like a learning curve first  I have a family of knitters and it looks like a good gadget to take to Cape Cod and let the collective girl-mind figure it out.

That said, we ought to get a bunch of us together for a weekend of knitting - someplace central, perhaps! Would be so much fun to share these gadgets, and other tips and ideas!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I recall that item being sold approx 30 years ago. It was a Brother product or Brother had a similar one. There should be more of them around in long forgotten knitting “stuff” boxes.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess you will have to read (is that a manual showing the title and picture) to find out more about it..Looks interesting ..


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

malfrench said:


> GrammaAnn, can you explain what you do with it?


It is too much to explain exactly how to make it work. You do need an instruction book and the directions are pretty straight forward. I write my own patterns, so this makes it easy to figure the shaping for various sizes. I do not have DAK or a 970 with that capability. :sm01:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

malfrench said:


> GrammaAnn, can you explain what you do with it?


If it works like the Kh970 garment design, and it looks like it does, then I always tell those that want to learn how to use this to think how they would draw a sweater on a knitleader sheet. The difference between the two is......instead of using a pen to draw the shapes you choose one. For instance you could possibly choose G for a neckline.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great find and it sounds like a real bargain! If Ann likes it, it must be a useful tool!!


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes please update us on your curious discovery!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Let us all know how you make out this sounds like something anyone of us would have gone for if only to satisfy our curiosity/


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

What a bargain, I have just had a quick look on eBay price was £69.95 ($89). You are so lucky ????


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> It is too much to explain exactly how to make it work. You do need an instruction book and the directions are pretty straight forward. I write my own patterns, so this makes it easy to figure the shaping for various sizes. I do not have DAK or a 970 with that capability. :sm01:


I saw the other one on ebay and put low offer on it. Adaptor I could get but was thinking, can it be used without the ribbon? Where do I get ribbon for it? Maybe I should not be so quick.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

ribbon is still available - used in adding machines
Epson ERC-05B


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Thank you! Will see if my low offer will be accepted.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

RevDi said:


> You can download a manual for it here: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-calcuknit-user-guide.html
> 
> Enjoy!!


that is the calcuknit, here it is

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-rkc1000-user-guide.html


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Neat accessory


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks like an early version of the calcuknit - a knitting computer. You can chart a sweater and the calculator can help with the slopes and curves of the garment.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

peppered said:


> Thank you! Will see if my low offer will be accepted.


I got counteroffer but will not take it. I found software for computer that looks exactly like the manual thing.
I think I might get it. Seems it would help with designing and shaping instead counting and recounting in "head".


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

So I got the unit today. My husband says the batteries need replacing, no surprise. Can't find them as a pack (yet) so the solution is to order 4 1.2 volt sub C NiCads with solder tabs, solder them together, then put the connector on the pack. Darn good thing I have a handy husband!! I'm sure though, some of these battery places would do it for you - for a fee.

My husband says it's even possible to create an external battery pack for them. Who knew?

So if y'all have any electronic questions, POST THEM and I'll ask him. He seems to know darn near everything. How annoying - LOL


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

Husband made a new battery pack for me using four c sub-cells with solder tops. We put them together, moved the wires from the old pack to the new one, and plugged it into the motherboard. It's charging now. I did turn it on after an hour and sure enough, it works. Needs to fully charge though (10 hours). Will be fun to play with!


----------

